# Feeling Rather Hopeless



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel like everything in my life is falling to pieces right now. I've been very sick for almost 3 weeks now; kidney pain, back pain, severe stomach pain when I eat (to the point of vomiting), and dizziness. The first doctor took too much blood and I passed out. They did a cat scan and the dye made me throw up all that night. They prescribed an antibiotic for me. I went to a new doctor a couple days later since my boyfriend has had the exact same symptoms for the same time. His doctor was far more gentle and actually explained things to him, so I decided to switch. The original doctors spent 10 minutes arguing about whether or not to give me my records, and in the meantime another doctor told me the original antibiotic wouldn't treat me...so I was prescribed another. The doctor I switched to (the one my boyfriend goes to) said that wasn't altogether correct, and that I needed to take *both* antibiotics. That obviously messed with my system and I spent another night in the bathroom. 

Where I work is roughly 90-110 degrees everyday, so I took Tuesday off since I had only been taking medicine since the night before. I worked my entire Wednesday shift, went home, and spent another night in the bathroom. I took Thursday off and came back Friday morning to attempt work. My manager told me at that point I was close to getting fired for taking so much time off. 2 days, 10 hours total and I'm close to getting fired. What company does that?? I'm not at work today because it's difficult to breathe with this chest pain, and every muscle hurts. Not to mention the nausea that will come around noon. 

I'm also about to fail my Speech course because of a few technical difficulties, the due dates being by noon when I'm in anther class from 8-1, and because it hurts to talk. I feel so lost and I hate that I can't spend as much time with my rats, especially since one is due in a few days.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

The best thing would be to get a note from at least the last doctor you went to explaining what's going on, and why you can't work right now


----------



## JDM_Koshka (Jun 17, 2014)

I did but that doesn't mean they won't fire me. My dad is trying to make me look for another job already


----------

